# PVC vs Vinyl Hose



## TommyBaseball (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm wondering if someone could tell me the difference between PVC and vinyl as it applies to dust collector hose. I need to buy some and the vinyl (which basically is the type sometimes used as dryer vent hose) is a lot cheaper. Anyone know if there is a problem using this instead of the PVC?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If it's ribbed it doesn't work quite as good. You want the interior of the hose as smooth as possible for best airflow. The ribbed flexible stuff is good for tools that move around but you want to keep that as short as possible.


----------



## TommyBaseball (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks, Mort. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Well PVC means Poly Vinyl Chloride. Basically vinyl. Just a different type. Those corrugated vinyl hoses in my opinion should only be used for short runs from your main dust collection port to the tool.  I have seen people use them for long runs up the walls and to their tools, but they do restrict air flow a bit. So if you are using a smaller dust collector like a 1.5 hp then I would advice against using it for longer runs. Use 4-6 inch PVC for longer runs up walls, then the corrugated hose from the PVC to the tool


----------



## TommyBaseball (Oct 3, 2015)

Diversity - What do you consider a "short run?"


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

diversity210 said:


> Well PVC means Poly Vinyl Chloride. Basically vinyl. Just a different type.


 Actually, I think it is _exactly_ the same thing.

All vacuum hose is going to be corrugated. The wire or ridges are required to keep the hose from collapsing when pulling a vacuum. 

Smooth_ rigid_ tube can be used for a vacuum system, and will provide less restriction. Sometimes, it is clear, so you can see any clogs.


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

TommyBaseball said:


> Diversity - What do you consider a "short run?"


I know for my dust collection setup. None of the corrugated hoses I use are longer than 4 feet. I wanted to keep them as short as possible. Anything the height of the average ceiling which is about 8 feet; I would consider to be a long run.


----------



## TommyBaseball (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks, Diversity, and all. your answers are very useful. Thanks, again.


----------

